# Computer won't boot without the XP CD in the CD-ROM drive? Read on!



## RAM-PAGE (Dec 19, 2004)

Possibly because the ntldr, NTDETECT.COM or boot.ini files are corrupt (by virus) 
and it is relying on using these files from the CD.

You can also do this by unhiding all files and folders, then formatting a floppy 
on your machine with a FULL format, then copying the ntldr, NTDETECT.COM and boot.ini 
files to the floppy.

If your computer won't boot from the hard drive because of damage to any of these 
essential files all you have to do is put the floppy in the A: drive and start up. 
The computer will use these three files and using NTDETECT.COM wil then find the 
hard-drive and Windows should start up normally.

SO...

If you can boot to the CD ROM and that takes you to the hard-drive then you need 
to replace your ntldr, NTDETECT.COM and check that the boot.ini file is as it should 
be on the hard-drive.

If you run an on-line Anti-Virus scan from Trend Micro's Housecall it will examine 
the files and pronounce on any virus.

I would check your boot.ini by going to System, System Properties, Advanced, Start 
Up and Recovery, Settings, Edit

This is what mine looks like with the recovery console installed to the hard-drive:

[boot loader]
timeout=4
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin 
/fastdetect
C:\CMDCONS\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons

(The: /noexecute=optin , refers to Data Execution Prevention being ... ON.)

This is what the basic needs to be for XP Professional:

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect

And this is what it looks like for XP Home Edition:

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /fastdetect

(I hope, as I don't have an XP Home computer to hand today.)

*If yours is any different, DON'T change it, unless you know what you are doing!*

(Doesn't work with all machines for some reason. (Still investigating.)

*So I would strongly advise you to put these three files on a floppy NOW!* 

Then - you - can check it out! :up:


----------

